# Sinamics S120 Zwangsdynamisierung ausführen (Teststopp)



## elifendt (10 April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei einen Sinamics S120 Antrieb in Betrieb zu nehmen. Komponenten: CPU317F-2 PN/DP, CU320-PN, Smart-Line-Module, Double-Motor-Module. Die Kommunikation findet über den Baustein FB283 statt - Telegramm 111 + ProfiSafe-Telegramm 30. 

Der Teststopp (Zwangsdynamisierung) wird alle 8 Stunden durchgeführt. Ich gebe also ein Signal (p9723) vom Antrieb (Starter Software) an meine CPU und beim nächst möglichen Zeitpunkt wird der Teststopp erfolgreich durchgeführt und der Timer (p9559) zurück gesetzt. Funktioniert auch soweit alles. Das heißt, der Antrieb wird kurz auf STO gesetzt und nachdem das funktioniert hat, wird er wieder ganz normal in Regelung versetzt. 
Was jetzt meine Frage ist: Kann der Teststopp auch mal negativ ausfallen? Von seiten Siemens wurde mir gesagt, dass es nur sein kann, dass der Teststopp nicht durchgeführt werden kann, weil der Antrieb schon in STO steht (Fehler C01711 - 1005). Allerdings kommt es nie vor, dass der eigentliche Teststopp einen Fehler bringt. Dann stellt sich mir allerdings die Frage: Wozu mach ich den Teststopp überhaupt wenn ich das Ergebniss schon kenne? 

Vielleicht hat einer von euch damit schon Erfahrungen. 

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Grüße
eli


----------



## Glasesba (11 April 2013)

Zitat aus dem Siemens-Handbuch:

"Um die Anforderungen der Normen DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und IEC 61508 nach rechtzeitiger
Fehlererkennung zu erfüllen, muss der Umrichter seine sicherheitsrelevanten Schaltkreise
regelmäßig, mindestens aber einmal jährlich, auf korrekte Funktion testen.
Der Umrichter überwacht den regelmäßigen Test seiner sicherheitsrelevanten Schaltkreise,
welche die Drehzahl des Motors überwachen und durch die sichere Impulslöschung die
momentenbildende Energiezufuhr zum Motor sicher unterbrechen."

Steht halt so in der Norm und muss deswegen durchgeführt werden. Wie oft ( alle 8 Stunden, einmal in der Woche, einmal im Jahr ....) muss der Hersteller der Maschine festlegen. Rein theoretisch kann der Teststopp auch negativ ausfallen aber wahrscheinlich würde der FU sowieso vorher mit Safety-Fehler stehen bleiben weil er die meisten Fehler auch unabhängig von einem Teststopp erkennt.

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## bike (11 April 2013)

Ja, der Teststopp kann auch negativ ausfallen.
So wie jeder Test.
Wenn der Teststopp nicht erfolgreich war, dann bleibt der Antrieb stehen und du muss den User darauf hinweisen, warum sein Antrieb jetzt gesperrt ist.
Beim Teststopp wird ja nicht nur der Antrieb getestet, sondern auch das drum herum.
Also auch z.B. Bremsen.
Wenn du mehr wissen willst, dann melde dich bitte.



bike


----------



## elifendt (12 April 2013)

Danke für eure Antworten. 

Service Request von Siemens:
--------------
"
Was ist die Folgerung wenn ein Teststopp niO ausfällt, das heißt was macht der Antrieb wenn die Durchführung des Teststopps nicht erfolgreich war?
Wie kann der Test dann wiederholt werden?

A: Die einzig bisher bekannte Ursache für einen NICHT durchgeführten Teststop ist die bestehende STO Anwahl. In dem Fall wird die Safety Meldung 1711(1005) ausgegeben.
Wenn dies passiert muss STO, der Teststop abgewählt werden und danach Sicher Quitiert werden. Dann verschwindet die Meldung und der Teststop kann erneut ausgeführt werden.

Sollte der Teststop aus einem anderen Grund fehlschlagen wird dies ebenso mit einer Meldung von Safety gemeldet werden und die Achse wird stillgesetzt. In dem Fall ist ein Weiterbertrieb nicht mehr zulässig bis die Ursache gekärt ist.
"
------------------

Bis jetzt lese ich die Fehlermeldungen aus dem Starter aus und zeige sie am HMI an, anhand dem Baustein FB283. Was allerdings nicht möglich ist mit diesem Baustein, die Safety-Störungen auszulesen. Das heißt wiederum, ich führe nach 8 Stunden einen Teststopp durch, dann kommt eine Safety-Störung (welche eigentlich???), der Mitarbeiter weiß, dass eine Safety-Störung ansteht, allerdings weiß er nicht welche. Und er weiß ja auch nicht, das jetzt gerade ein Teststopp durchgeführt worden ist. Wie soll ihm dann bewusst sein, was er jetzt zu tun hat und welchen Fehler er beheben muss?

Bremsen werden auch getestet? 
Aus dem Funktionshandbuch Safety Integrated:
"Die Ansteuerung der Zwangsdynamisierung bewirkt eine interne Anwahl von STO" 
STO --> Antrieb ist Regelungslos!?!

Es muss doch irgendjemand geben, der diesen Bremsentest richtig ansteuert und weiß was für eine Fehlermeldung kommt im Fehlerfall! 

eli


----------



## elifendt (12 April 2013)

Hab jetzt auch mal bei KUKA nachgeschaut. Da gibt es zwar keinen Teststopp in Form von Test der Abschaltpfade allerdings gibt es dort einen Bremsentest. Und im Schulungsordner steht unter Funktionsweise Bremsentest foglendes:
" ....
- Wenn eine Bremse als defekt erkannt wurde, kann der Bremsentest zur Kontrolle wiederholt werden oder der Roboter in die Parkposition gefahren werden.
- Wenn eine Bremse die Verschleißgrenze erreicht hat, zeigt die Robotersteuerung dies mit einer Meldung an. 
.... "

Genau so etwas suche ich für den Teststopp bei der Sinamics auch.


----------



## Glasesba (12 April 2013)

Jetzt werfen wir hier irgendwie 2 Sachen zusammen. Das eine ist der zyklisch von der Norm geforderte Teststopp. Wie schon geschrieben wird bei dem Teststopp STO an- und wieder abgewählt, die Bremse wird da nicht geprüft. STO bedeutet "Safe torque off", damit wird der Umrichter sicher abgeschaltet. Wen der Test fehl schlägt kommt eine Safety Meldung "Defekt in einem Überwachungskanal".

Der sichere Test der Bremse geht seit der Firmware 4.6 und nennt sich "Safe brake test":

4.12 Safe Brake Test (SBT)
Die Funktion "Safe Brake Test" (Sicherer Bremsentest, SBT) prüft das geforderte
Haltemoment einer Bremse (Betriebs- oder Haltebremse). Sie können sowohl lineare als
auch rotatorische Bremsen testen. Der Antrieb baut dabei gezielt eine Kraft/ein Moment
gegen die geschlossene Bremse auf. Wenn die Bremse korrekt arbeitet, bleibt die
Achsbewegung innerhalb einer parametrierten Toleranz. Wird jedoch eine größere
Achsbewegung festgestellt, ist davon auszugehen, dass die Bremskraft/das Bremsmoment
nachgelassen hat und eine Wartung erfolgen muss.

Nachzulesen im Funktionshandbuch Safety integrated:
Siemens Industry Online Support - Automation Service, Automation Support, Simatic Service, Simatic Support, Technical Support, Technical Consulting

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## bike (13 April 2013)

Für den Bremstest bei BigS gibt es einen PLC Baustein.
Der die Bremse zuwirft, den Antrieb ansteuert und prüft, ob eine Bewegung und wenn ja, in welchem Bereich.

Man kann doch die Safemeldungen aus den Achsen auslesen.... 

Bei CNC geht das, bei PLC weiß ich noch nicht genau, aber ich werde mal suchen ;-)


bike


----------



## elifendt (10 Mai 2013)

Danke für eure Antworten. Ich war jetzt etwas länger im Urlaub und werde mich demnächst mal nochmal auf das Thema stürzen. 

Grüße
eli


----------



## elifendt (13 Mai 2013)

So jetzt bin ich wieder mittendrin. Also nochhmals danke für eure Antworten! 

Zuerst: Ich beziehe mich bei meinen Fragen rein auf den Teststopp - Bremsentest ist nicht mit einbezogen! 

Wenn ich die Fehlermeldung "Defekt in einem Überwachungskanal" bekomme, ist diese ja somit auch eine Safety-Meldung. Somit bin ich wieder bei dem Problem, dass ich nur auslesen kann, dass eine Safety-Meldung ansteht und nicht auslesen kann welche genau. Selbst wenn die Fehlermeldung "Defekt in einem Überwachungskanal" ansteht, kann ich nicht daraus schließen, dass diese von meinem Teststopp ausgeht, das heißt ich kann dem Mitarbeiter nicht melden, dass der Teststopp das Problem ist bzw. dass der STO nicht funktioniert. Weiter Problem: Wird dann eigentlich die Zeit bis zur nächsten Durchführung des Teststopps (in meinem Beispiel 8 h) wieder auf 0 gesetzt? Damit ich den Teststopp nach Beheben des Problems nochmals durchführen muss bevor ich wieder in den "normalen" Ablauf einsteige.

Grüße


----------



## elifendt (19 Juli 2013)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich hab zur Zeit wieder ein Problem mit der Durchführung des Teststopps. Darum nochmal zurück zu diesem Thread. 

Folgendes Szenario: Ich führe den Teststopp durch. Dabei geht die Achse (Rundachse) richtigerweise kurzzeitig auf STO. Die Anforderung Teststopp wird abgelöscht. Allerdings frag ich in der SPS ab, ob die Achse auch steht. Ist bei Telegramm 111 das Bit: "DBxxx.DBX212.5 pos.RD_PZD_POSBETR.ZSW1.Stndstill - r2199.0 Antrieb steht". Dieses Bit wird bei der Durchführung des Teststopps kurz abgelöscht, was mir SPS-technisch dann eine Störung bringt. 
Jetzt meine Frage: Wird die Achse bei der Durchführung des Teststopps komplett Regellos geschaltet? Das würde ja bei Z-Achsen ohne externe Bremse bedeuten, dass dies auch kurzzeitig fällt!
Klar könnte man das Stillstandsfenster (p2542) dann hoch setzen, aber das ist eigentlicht nicht das was ich will. 

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe. 

Schönes Wochenende.

elifendt


----------



## fe56 (14 August 2013)

Es gibt zur neuen Firmware 4.6 auch ein neues Funktionshandbuch.
Ich hab allerdings ein anderes Problem mit dem Bremsentest, bzw. dessen Ausgang und sollte evtl. ein eigenes Thema dazu aufmachen...


----------



## Franks1978 (9 Juni 2017)

Welches Problem hattest du mit dem Bremsentest?

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI RIO-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------

